# Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern



## MKay (23. September 2010)

*Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Hallo liebe Programmierer!
Heute wurde uns in der Fachschule erklärt wie man mit Dev C ein "Hello World" programmeirt. Natürlich erstmal zuhause das Programm gedownloadet und es gab da schon ein fertiges Hello World.
Nun hab ich mich damit gespielt und das gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun: Wie ändere ich die Schriftfarbe? Der Lehrer meinte: da kähmen dann ca. 6 Zeilen mehr dazu.
Leider nehmen wir das erst in 3 Wochen durch :*(

Könnte mir einer ein klein bisschen sagen wie ich das mache, bzw. wo ich eine Anleitung im Programm finde.

Vielen dank!


----------



## bingo88 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Normalerweise geht das über die API des jeweiligen OS (hier WinAPI). Da du offenbar Windows nutzt, schau dir dazu mal diese Funktion an:
SetConsoleTextAttribute Function (Windows)

Ein Beispiel gibt's hier:
Using the High-Level Input and Output Functions (Windows)


----------



## MKay (23. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Da kommn aber schon mehr Zeilen zusammen. an welcher stelle müssen die befehle eingegeben werden? oder is das egal?


----------



## bingo88 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Du brauchst im Prinzip das Handle zum Standardausgabestreams (hstdout), den alten Zustand (GetConsoleScreenBufferInfo(hStdout, &csbiInfo)) und dann die Codeteile zum setzen der neuen Farbe und am Ende zum Wiederherstellen der alten Einstellungen.

Im Prinzip musst du den großteil des Codes vor der ersten Ausgabeoperation einfügen (bis auf das Zurücksetzen, das kommt erst am Ende).

Pseudocode:

```
main(...)
{
    handle holen;
    Einstellungen sichern;
    Einstellungen ändern;

    Dein Logikcode (Ausgabe etc.)

    Einstellungen zurücksetzen;
}
```


----------



## MKay (24. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

was meinst du mit handle? also die zeile die vorschreibt das der text, zB. grün sein soll? bzw mit was sichere ich die einstellungen. Hab mein C Buch leider in der Schule gelassen.


----------



## Puepue (24. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Schau mal hier:
Win32 Console Applications 4

Das sollte dir helfen


----------



## MKay (25. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Vielen Dank! es hat geklappt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puepue (25. September 2010)

*AW: Dev C--Hello World-- Farbe ändern*

Hehe cool!


----------

